# 80s-ish Peugeot: what model and year?



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 10, 2018)

Even after fixing up this Peugeot I have a rough idea of the year but no clue as to the model. There's a sticker that says '103' tubing but that's it. The front hub has an 85 engraved so I assume that's the year. The serial number is Y503 33289.


----------



## juvela (Jun 10, 2018)

-----

Gooday twinflight,

Cycle appears to be model P6.

Here is the 1985 (US) catalogue page and specification list for the model.



 

 

Hope this helps a bit.


-----


----------



## juvela (Jun 10, 2018)

-----

Forgot to mention -

Other spots which can be checked for date confirmation -

handlebar, at right end

stem, just below the minimum insertion mark

Atom gear block

Weinmann brake caliper arms - there is a clock face type marking on the back side.  the two digit number in the centre is the year.  would expect either 84 or 85.

Shimano gears components are marked with date codes.  their "secret decoder ring" is here - 
http://www.vintage-trek.com/component_dates.htm#shimano

-----


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 11, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Forgot to mention -
> 
> ...




Thanks! Lots of good info. 

Yeah, it’s a P6. Initially I thought it was a P8 but they didn’t make any in black. 

This is my first Peugeot project. What is bizarre is this is the first time I’ve received any flak over pricing. $300 for a classic road bike isn’t too much, imho. No one complained when I took a $20 Varsity, cleaned it up and sold it for $200. I had such a high response rate that I probably could have gotten $250-300. Haters gonna hate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 11, 2018)

It's interesting that Peugeot was the last French maker to turn Japanese (on components and threading), but by the 80s, had to give in.  
$300 is too much for that bike.  
My friend has wanted that much (and more) for his '79 Raleigh Super Course, finally decided not to sell, but the excellent examples I showed him sold for $175 to $250.  He still has the thing stored at my house...


----------



## juvela (Jun 11, 2018)

-----

Bicycle certainly looks great but must agree that $300 is over market for a machine with steel wheels.

-----


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 11, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Bicycle certainly looks great but must agree that $300 is over market for a machine with steel wheels.
> 
> -----




I'm just hoping that there's a parent out there whose kid has a birthday coming up. I've had two sales this year to parents looking for something hip for their teen.


----------



## juvela (Jun 11, 2018)

-----

You know your local market and I certainly do not.

If the bike were located in a very "hot" market such as Vancouver or Seattle it might sell reasonably quickly at that price for all I know.

Best o' luck with it.

-----


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 25, 2018)

Sold it for $250 so I wasn't too far off. The buyer said mine was the nicest Peugeot he'd come across.


----------



## juvela (Jun 25, 2018)

-----

Am wondering if it is that diet of gear blocks which makes your velo ventures so successful...

Dost the delicate flavours vary from one brand and model to another?

You could write a guide to appreciation.  

-----


----------



## Clarkk (Nov 27, 2021)

If you want to identify which Peugeot bike model belongs to, locate its serial number on the underside of the bike's lower frame. We can begin to identify Peugeot bicycle models from the 1920s. The leading bike model introduced in this decade was the Peugeot P-10. Peugeot used six digits to mark its bikes released in the 1950s and 1960s, some even having seven digits in the late 1970s. As for 1980s bicycles, they have eight digits and an alphanumeric prefix in the serial number. Models introduced in the 50s had PC-10, PH-10, and PLX-10 in their serial numbers.


----------

